# One Big Reason Why Healthcare is so Expensive



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Because of the overbloated government and insurance requirements tons of resources are used for paperwork.










_____________


----------



## dutchroots2 (Sep 20, 2016)

The graph for public education would probably look similar.


----------



## DLynch0009 (Feb 25, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> Because of the overbloated government and insurance requirements tons the resources are used for paperwork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.outkickthecoverage.com/angry-doctor-tees-off-on-american-patients-051017

Some hard truths in this.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

The system for these results would take hours to type. Basically, some people here in America just say "hey! I'm In a land full of idiots who will pay me to do nothing! And the government will force them to pay me to do nothing because I'm going to give them a share of my profits!"

But nothing beats casinos. It's like one day someone said "hey....let's start a 'business' where people give us a hundred bucks all the time and we will occasionally give them back five bucks!"


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You have hundreds of illegals being admitted into every hospital on daily basis, you have hundreds giving birth on daily bases and every working stiff is paying for it including government and all the snowflake politicians still fighting to keep this corrupt system going and they still want to welcome illegals.

I have a friend who's wife works in NY she is administrative assistant in one of the hospitals, she said that 8 out of 10 people admitted have no insurance or on government assistance, and this is not your average elderly people who need the care, this is illegals, junkies, and freeloaders and the sad thing is, they walk right in and they get care, while people with insurance filling out s^*t load of papers as they getting a house mortgage.

This system is so broken down it's not even funny, my insurance went from 10k to 15k with supposedly affordable Obamacare. Just think about it, you pay insurance premiums to let's say anywhere from 500-1,500 a month and you get one physical a year which you can get at any walking clinic for $250 for a full blood workup. Now if you end up in the emergency room or you need a minor surgery done you get banged up paying thousands in deductibles, so the bloated bill you get from the hospital let's say 50k and you look at what you paid in your deductible, you saying "thank god for the insurance" but the insurance company will only pay the hospital 5k and everyone is happy including you because you just got fk'ed and you still smiling. But if you didn't have insurance, you be on the hook for 50k. 

Just did work for a pharmacist, he said he has a friend in Canada and he said medication that cost in Canada $50 here you pay $900 for the same exact medication.

It's FK sickening, and if things don't change our kids and their kids will not be able to afford a yearly physical with all the bs that is going on.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Healthcare costs are burdening down this country. The cost for businesses to provide it is getting unsustainable.

While talking to the Australian Prime Minister last week the president said himself that they have a way better system. Maybe we should look into that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The more money made available for it, the more it costs.

Back when IBM was losing the IBM PC compatible market to other companies, they did a test where they ordered a custom PC from themselves - an empty box. The time and cost just to process the empty box opened their eyes some.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Windycity said:


> Healthcare costs are burdening down this country. The cost for businesses to provide it is getting unsustainable.
> 
> While talking to the Australian Prime Minister last week the president said himself that they have a way better system. Maybe we should look into that.
> 
> ...


If I had the government footing the bill for my customers decks, what do you think would happen to deck prices? If people were paying out of pocket for things such as broken arms, colds, ect., and the government was completely out of it, the prices would naturally go down. It doesn't take much to have a better system than Barrycare, but it doesn't make that system good. 

_________________


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

federal run healthcare for all is the only way out of this one


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

duburban said:


> federal run healthcare for all is the only way out of this one


A national version of the VA... pass...

Obamacare had YEARS of trying to get off the ground, and it crashed and burned... that WAS federal run healthcare... so the answer is MORE federal run healthcare?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Another reason is bleeding the plan for all it's worth when somebody is nearing their end. Rack up tests and stuff.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> Another reason is bleeding the plan for all it's worth when somebody is nearing their end. Rack up tests and stuff.




Those tests don't always produce accurate results. There's times test redundancy is imperative. 


_____________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Those tests don't always produce accurate results. There's times test redundancy is imperative.
> 
> 
> _____________


Yeah but you have an ambulance chasing national who relishes the opportunity to sue, and you have doctor's paralyzed in fear of legal action, so they order every test under the sun.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Those tests don't always produce accurate results. There's times test redundancy is imperative.
> 
> 
> _____________


Of course, but I'm sure you've heard the extreme stories. A friend of ours, retired physician, had a surgeon recommend a hip surgery to her mom at the age of 95 and debilitated. Right. Another one suggested cataract surgery. Wft? You have to be able to say no, because they play with your sense of "doing everything you can", and they offer with a straight face. Ridiculous. (And I'm not saying nobody should have surgery at that age, but in this case it was over the top.)


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> Of course, but I'm sure you've heard the extreme stories. A friend of ours, retired physician, had a surgeon recommend a hip surgery to her mom at the age of 95 and debilitated. Right. Another one suggested cataract surgery. Wft? You have to be able to say no, because they play with your sense of "doing everything you can", and they offer with a straight face. Ridiculous. (And I'm not saying nobody should have surgery at that age, but in this case it was over the top.)


If you're alive and paying for a service, you're entitled to use it... what's the person with cataracts supposed to do? Just sit around and not be able to see until they die?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

KAP said:


> If you're alive and paying for a service, you're entitled to use it... what's the person with cataracts supposed to do? Just sit around and not be able to see until they die?


Of course not, if it's indicated. My point is that there are a multitude of "excess" procedures that will be offered to the patient, as long as some caregiver will authorize. The best interest of the patient is kind of a myth. It's more about what the insurance will cover. Same goes for length of hospital stays. If it's covered, they'll stretch it out. Filling beds is vital. It's a business.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Another reason


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> Of course not, if it's indicated. My point is that there are a multitude of "excess" procedures that will be offered to the patient, as long as some caregiver will authorize. The best interest of the patient is kind of a myth. It's more about what the insurance will cover. Same goes for length of hospital stays. If it's covered, they'll stretch it out. Filling beds is vital. It's a business.


It's about getting sued. 

_________________


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Is it just my imagination, or do poor areas attract more dialysis centers? I wonder if there's some connection to diet or something else.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

MarkJames said:


> Is it just my imagination, or do poor areas attract more dialysis centers? I wonder if there's some connection to diet or something else.




It's no secret that poor people eat unhealthy. Because we all know eating good quality food cost significantly more money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

